# Favorite Board Game?



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

What's your favorite board game? Mine is checkers, simple and fun :yes


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Risk!!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Monopoly and trivial pursuit


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

Chess


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Scrabble,Scrabble,Scrabble-luvs it!!!!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Scrabble, definitely. Among games not listed, Settlers of Catan.


----------



## Missjennifers (Oct 22, 2011)

I second Risk! Who has ever played Payday? Now that game was awesome.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Sourdog said:


> Risk!!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

No Risk on the list? :no It should have been included. In fact, it should've been the only choice.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Chess.

A while ago I would have said Risk. And then I lost a 17 unit territory to a 6 unit territory. Never again.


----------



## heitz44 (Nov 3, 2011)

Trivial Pursuit:yes


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Chess all the way


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Always been best at trivia games :b
It's about the only thing where having watched waaay too much Simpsons pays off.

*Edit:*
Ohh! And I loved The aMAZEing Labyrinth when I was younger 
http://static.productreview.com.au/pr.products/37270_the_amazeing_labyrinth_game.jpg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like too many to vote :cry


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Chess.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Trivial Pursuit, Risk, Chess.


I'll play pretty much any board game.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Does Taboo count? Because Taboo is rad.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I hate board games. I get board game anxiety!


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> Scrabble and Trivial Persuit are my two favourites.
> 
> I loved Labyrinth too! It was probably one of the most played board games in my house when I was little.


Come over now and we can play!! 
Well.. it's 1 AM, so maybe not right now.. But you get the idea.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

Trivial Pursuit.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Pictionary, Trivial Pursuit, Scotland Yard, Monopoly, Scrabble, Taboo, Battleship, Cranium (NOT with strangers), Kerplunk (not quite a board game but awesome enough to be mentioned)


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I LOVE Scrabble and also am a big fan of Risk.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Dominion is great, but I prefer Thunderstone.

.

.

.

...I am_ such_ a dork.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Clue! Oh yeaaaah 8) 

I always wanted to be Miss Scarlet when I was a kid. idk why. Colonel Mustard is obviously better.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Psssh, clearly Professor Plum is where it's at.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

anonymid said:


>


LOL. I love seinfeld.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmm. Probably Monopoly *nodnod*


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

whatsername75 said:


> Scrabble and Trivial Persuit are my two favourites.


Same here. I like Trivial Pursuit slightly more, but I rarely get to play it because there are never enough people to make it fun.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

im a big scrabble fan. i also love the ticket to ride series


----------



## dlennr (Jul 6, 2007)

pita said:


> I hate board games. I get board game anxiety!


I get this anxiety too, which is why I always say I don't like games if someone asks me to play. But I do like mancala, pente, and stratego. Occasionally I will play a game with someone I know really well.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Scrabble. I've never lost!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

I get anxiety when I have to explain a game's instructions to someone new to the game...


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Good grief, I'm a sucker for word games. I LOVE Scrabble. LOVE LOVE LOVE. This love has moved onto Words With Friends as well lol.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Scrabble. I've never lost!


oh really? wanna play words with friends? :evil


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Scrabble and Clue.

However, my favorite game is *Rummikub*, which we just called tiles. It's not really a board game but so much fun. Has anyone heard of it? My boyfriend and I would play it and college and actually get in fights over it :lol.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Word games seem pretty popular here. For anyone that likes Scrabble, I would suggest Word on the Street. It's a great mental exercise, like Scrabble, but there's a lot more interactivity between players.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Out of the ones you have posted I like Monopoly (though it takes forever to play), Scrabble, and Clue.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Chess! Scrabble comes second for me.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

What's yours like  lol


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Risk...it's a man's game, takes months sometimes to complete.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

chess - even if I'm really bad


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

wickedlovely said:


> I love Stratego! :boogie


Stratego is awesome!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Dominoes or scrabble. Yahtzee is good too.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

settlers of catan


----------



## Nms563 (Apr 15, 2013)

It's called "board game online" and it's literally an online board game. It's super fun. All of you should join. I'm called "Natalee" so if you ever see me, say hi or something.

Link: http://www.boardgame-online.com/


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I loved this when I was younger:








I no longer own any board games though. D:


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

King of Tokyo, Scrabble, Snakes and Ladders


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Speaking of scrabble, anyone want to play scrabble with me online?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I liked Operation, Simon, Sorry, Parcheesi, Guess Who, Uno, Checkers, Connect 4, Bingo (lol), and Monopoly when I was younger. I probably forgot how to play some of these, it's been so long.

Oh, and Jenga is alright. I would play that or something like it at my last job, lol.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Trivial Pursuit!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Scrabble


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I used to play them a lot as a child but as I grew older I realized I hated them because they turn the people you're playing with into a competitive *******. 

I did have fun playing Disney's Charades with friends and family, though. It was always hilarious watching other people act out a Disney character so terribly (or accurately).


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Risk


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

Monopoly


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Monopoly


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

meepie said:


> Speaking of scrabble, anyone want to play scrabble with me online?


I started a thread about this, add me 

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f14/anybody-play-scramble-words-with-friends-1060305


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Stilla said:


> Monopoly and trivial pursuit


Ok two years later:

Dominion
Ticket to ride
Dominoes
Battleship
Chess
Monopoly
Cribbage

Needless to say, I like a lot of board games. :um


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Between Monopoly and Trivial Pursuit. Maybe Trivial slightly more.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Scattergories. I love board games in general.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Afrikan Tähti.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Chess and Risk are my favorites.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Eclipse or Settlers of Catan


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Sinatra said:


> Chess and Risk are my favorites.


Wow! Only 17 and yet very wise 

Seconded!


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Someone play a board game with me. Pleeeease ;_;


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Folded Edge said:


> Wow! Only 17 and yet very wise
> 
> Seconded!


Haha thank you, I love me a good strategy game!


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Forever Scrabble! I'm good at it :b


----------

